# Installation de Tiger dans un iBook G4 lecteur cassé



## Lamar (30 Janvier 2010)

Salut à tous,

tout, ou presque est dans le titre.
Je possède un iBook G4 12", dont le lecteur de dvd est cassé.
Je possède par ailleurs le dvd d'installation de Tiger. J'en ai fait une image que j'ai sur mon MacBook.
Maintenant j'aimerais installer Tiger sur mon iBook, je ne sais pas comment faire.
Si quelqu'un a une solution, je le serais reconnaissant de me l'expliquer.
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2010)

bonjour
archi archi traité
( y a une recherche sur macg)

tu passes par le lecteur du macbook
avec l'ibook en volume externe


----------



## Lamar (30 Janvier 2010)

Le coup du archi traité je m'y attendais, mais tu penses vraiment qu'avec mon expérience du forum je n'ai pas commencé par là ? Je n'ai rien trouvé qui corresponde à mon cas. Je ne dois pas taper les bons mots clefs, j'ai le même problème avec les pages jaunes je ne cherche jamais dans la bonne catégorie (ça doit venir de moi :rose.
ensuite j'aimerais l'installer à partir de l'image disque, est-ce possible ? et comment ?


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2010)

des centaines de sujets
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/installer-panther-quand-le-lecteur-de-cd-est-mort-251695.html
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/inst...-a-partir-dun-imac-en-mode-target-224927.html

etc etc


----------



## fanougym (30 Janvier 2010)

Pour une installation via l'image disque, crée une partition de 5G0 sur ton ibook pour accueillir le dmg.

Ensuite lance Utilitaire de disques / restaurer ...


----------



## Lamar (30 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> des centaines de sujets
> http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/installer-panther-quand-le-lecteur-de-cd-est-mort-251695.html
> http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/inst...-a-partir-dun-imac-en-mode-target-224927.html
> 
> etc etc



Évidemment, pour installer Tiger sur un iBook, je n'ai pas pensé à taper les mots-clefs : Panther, MacBook, iMac, ratatouille et girondins de Bordeaux. Désolé. :rateau:

Merci fanougym.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2010)

j'ai juste tapé installation lecteur  mort


----------

